# Brisket on today



## bigwheel (May 20, 2014)

Big old long dude. Forget the weight right now. Been on the electric brinkmann with peecan for around 9 hrs so far. Hanging at 140 or so.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 20, 2014)

I can't believe my eyes, you posted an picture!!!!! LOL!!


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (May 20, 2014)

One word: YUM!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 21, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Big old long dude. Forget the weight right now. Been on the _electric_ brinkmann with peecan for around 9 hrs so far. Hanging at 140 or so.


 
Does that _Electric _Brinkman run off of them *PROPANE *tanks in the picature? :axe:


----------



## bbquzz (May 21, 2014)

I'm on this site almost 5 years *"Never A Picture"* did someone highjack you BW? Will it be too much to ask for some sliced pictures later?  It is a great lookin' brisket!


----------



## bigwheel (May 21, 2014)

Well actually an old boy showed me how to post pics. The propane tanks go with the gasser but they are all empty. The brisket was pretty good. Didnt have much in the way of rub so used salt and pepper. Rub is better.


----------



## Max1 (May 21, 2014)

I know right John? LoL mark this day, post and picture.... 

9543: Posts
1: Pictures


----------



## Griff (May 25, 2014)

Excellent.  When I clicked on the link I was prepared to type"no pic = no cook".  Looks like good eats tonight.


----------



## bigwheel (May 25, 2014)

Wasn't too bad. I need to buy some rub.


----------



## Honeywells41 (May 26, 2014)

I've got an 8 pounder on my electric Brinkmanship right now. I started it 16 hours ago. I'm a bit concerned that the crust may be overdone so I wrapped it in foil & put it back on the heat. My Brinkmanship runs a consistent 200deg. We're gonna have our meal about 3 today. 
  Any suggestions for a non crispy brisket would be appreciated. I will be searching this forum for more ideas. 
   My family thinks I've perfected my technique for ribs, chicken, & pork shoulder. But the brisket has been a challenge for me.
  I do make my own rub. I found a "Basic Rub" recipe in one of my Steven Raichlen books that I use as my starting point & adjust for the meat I'm putting it on. I highly recommend finding a rub recipe you like & make adjustments to perfect it for you pallet.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 26, 2014)

Are you a one trick pony, where are the sliced finished pics???


----------



## boozer (May 26, 2014)

BGES. One of the best bbq cookers ever made.


----------



## bigwheel (May 27, 2014)

Vermin999 said:


> Are you a one trick pony, where are the sliced finished pics???



I was too tired from cooking to slice it. I let the wimmen folk handle that kinda stuff.


----------



## boozer (May 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I was too tired from cooking to slice it. I let the wimmen folk handle that kinda stuff.



No way that could go wrong. ..


----------



## bigwheel (May 29, 2014)

Thats right. If they do it themselves they cant nag huh? Or maybe be less likely to nag should I say.


----------



## Max1 (May 30, 2014)

Honeyswell41, Most rubs have the same basic ingredients to start out with, which are... Paprika, Kosher Salt, garlic powder, onion powder. After that it is up to you on what type of rub you are looking for. Savory, sweet, spicy. Try this next time you plan to smoke a brisket. A few days in advance go to you local store, and get a couple of top sirloin steaks. Since this is beef, the rub will give about the same taste as a brisket. You can even add a bit of smoke to it if you like.  What you do is slice the sirloins across the grain in made three pieces per loin. This should give you a good fair size piece of steak, now coat each one with a different rub. just put it on the smoker just like you would for smoking a brisket, or put it on a grill that is set for indirect cooking. I have done this many times, for the same reason that you are doing. Smoking, and BBQ is all about experimenting, and having a good time. Just sit back with a beer one day and try this. Good luck, and good times.


----------



## bigwheel (May 30, 2014)

Well I hate to interrupt psychedelic dreams of elderly hispters from up North but..no that aint right. Most rubs are either salt based or sugar based. Few paprika based but not too many. The only folks who use Kosher salt are Jewish Yankees. What are yall smoking up there? Is it legal now?


----------



## boozer (May 31, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again,  whatever you like on a steak will be good on a brisket.  Even if it's just salt and pepper.  Save the sugar for your pork. A properly cooked beef brisket has plenty of savory beef flavor,  it don't need much help.


----------



## Max1 (May 31, 2014)

Well people like to experiment, let them do it if they want.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 31, 2014)

boozer said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, whatever you like on a steak will be good on a brisket. Even if it's just salt and pepper. Save the sugar for your pork. A properly cooked beef brisket has plenty of savory beef flavor, it don't need much help.


Yeah!  And I'll drink to that post!
:drinkers:


----------



## bigwheel (May 31, 2014)

Well I had the brilliant idear to use Salt and Peppa on that brisket the other day. It was not a grand prize winner in the flavor department. I also did not have the right kind of vinegar for the sop which might have been an issue. Supposed to be apple cider vinegar and all the Warden had laid in was some fancy smancy red wine vinegar which did not taste right. Ahh well live and learn huh?


----------



## Max1 (May 31, 2014)

Ewwww man, red wine vinegar, is really not what you want for this application. Red wine Vinegar is geared more towards a dressing, than that of something that you are making a sop out of. Well it looked good anyway. Time to put your depends back on, the big boy pants didn't fit huh?
 LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jun 1, 2014)

Huh? I never, ever uses a mop or a sop on a brisket. No red wine either. Actually, I don't use vinegar on that beefy brisket. Pork and YardBird, yeah, might be a little vinegar but never on a brisket. 

'Round here, mops are what the wimmin folks use to clean the floor!

We might need to check someone's Texican and/or his man cards...


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey I got checked for Testosterone here while back. They said I was so off the charts on the high side they would like me to donate sweat so they can use it to make a Testosterone vaccine for girly men.


----------

